# obstipation (chronic constipation)



## zapzap (Apr 24, 2009)

first of all hi there , look like a very nice place to be.
ok. i have 7 years old Siberian husky (my baby), that has for at least about 1 year constipation from time to time.
basically every month he have some constipation that after i make him massage in the stomach he succeed to poo (but sometimes it also painful), when he poo the stools hard and dry like rock.
for half year i am searching for the right food,i visit dogfoodanalysis website and he is eating orijen for about 2 and half week, everything was ok but before 5 day he get some really bad constipation for 3 days he was unable to poo so i took him to the vet the vet give him enema but it didn't help at all, so he put him to sleep and take his stools out by hand, the stools was bigger then the anus, and very hard and dry. there is no way he was able to poo it without vet help.
the vet recommended "Eukanuba intestinal", so for now i gave him that. (and as you know vet are recommended on the food they are selling)
the "Eukanuba intestinal" is good? if someone can help me to find the right food for my dog (by the way his name is Tom) some good other or better veterinary diet food or better regular food for constipation problem.

BTW as the veterinary say , there is no Prostate disease and no problem with bowl movement.

i am really don't know what to do.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Poor Tom, that's so horrible :frown:

You hit it right on the nail with the vet's recommendation and their logic behind it. Seeing as how you tried Orijen and it didn't help, there's got to be something else to it besides the food. Is he getting plenty of water? Have you tried feeding him some non-kibble food (canned food)? How's his metabolism? If he's not very active, i could see where slow processing of the food would cause problems. 

It just sounds a lot like there's a health issue SOMEWHERE..? Have you tried getting a second opinion from another vet? Sometimes things are overlooked, or a vet ISN'T very good with the phrase "I don't know, let me suggest you see dr......."

Before you start juggling his diet (making it worse on his digestive system), I would get another opinion from a reputable vet.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ouch, that sounds awful! I agree with what Postal said. I'd also recommend adding in some good wet food for more moisture and see if that helps at all since his stools are so dry, maybe he's a little dehydrated. I'd definitely say stay away from prescription foods all together if you can.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

What are you feeding besides kibble? Supplements? Treats?


----------



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

Have you tried pumpkin? A tablespoon or so is good for firming stool.. but if you feed more. (I'd try 3 or 4 tablespoons) .. it has the opposite effect. Great for constipation.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

ImWithThePyr said:


> Have you tried pumpkin? A tablespoon or so is good for firming stool.. but if you feed more. (I'd try 3 or 4 tablespoons) .. it has the opposite effect. Great for constipation.


I agree. Poor Tom. Also, to give Tom some moisture you can add water to his kibble until it is absorbed and then give it to him.


----------

